# Lease 622 Question



## darthbenny21 (Feb 1, 2006)

This question is in regards to New Dish Network subscribers.

After you pay the upfront $299 to lease the 622 is there any other lease fees after this? How long is the lease term? Is the $299 payment fee for the life of the box or until upgrade? I'm just trying to figure out what my monthly fee will be without any other "lease" fees.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

the term is for 18 Months. Lease fee $6.00 according to posts I was told $5.00 per month plus their is a $6.00 DVR fee


----------



## darthbenny21 (Feb 1, 2006)

So a $5 or $6 lease fee on top of the $299 down? I don't mind the DVR fee but the extra lease fee bothers me. I might as well stay with cable once again barf: ) because the fee's would almost equal themselves for me in the long run.


----------



## Eraven34 (Dec 23, 2005)

If you are a new customer, you pay the upfront fee for the receiver ($299 for the 622). You then pay the DVR fee of $5.98. You do not pay the $6.00 lease fee for the first receiver activated. Any other receivers activated beyond the first receiver would incur a lease/additional receiver fee ($6.00 for HD receivers, $5.00 for SD receivers).


Eric


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I believe DVR fee is waived for America's Everything Pak subscribers. Not sure about any other programming packages.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

Eraven34 said:


> If you are a new customer, you pay the upfront fee for the receiver ($299 for the 622). You then pay the DVR fee of $5.98. You do not pay the $6.00 lease fee for the first receiver activated. Any other receivers activated beyond the first receiver would incur a lease/additional receiver fee ($6.00 for HD receivers, $5.00 for SD receivers).
> 
> Eric


Okay, I asked this in another thread, but I got a different answer. Not surprising 'cause these fees seem very confusing. I currently own a 921 (hooked to a phone line). I'm thinking of upgrading to the 622 come April, when I can get the $200 rebate. I subscribe the AT120 + locals and the HD pack. Using what I believe are the 2/1 price increase numbers my bill looks like this:

AT120 + Locals $44.99
HD Pack $9.99
DVR Fee $5.98 (or is it $6.00?)
Total $60.96

Monthly fee after upgrade:

DishHD Silver $64.99
DVR Fee $5.98
Lease Fee $0 (or is it $6.00?)
Total $70.97 (or is it $76.97 with lease fee?)

The question is what will my monthly bill be $71 or $77?

A $10 increase which adds Voom plus all the new MPEG4 channels is reasonable, though I'd love to opt out of the voom channels. To this old fart, $70/mo seems like an awful lot to pay for TV. My current bill is "only" $53, but I'm getting some mysterious $5 credit for an HD Promo. Not sure how long that'll last. So my net monthly increase (after price increases and upgrades) will be $18 (unless I have to pay the lease fee).

Thanks for your help. I've really tried to follow these threads on the different fees, but it almost seems like you've got to be a rocket scientist to figure them all out.


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

IowaStateFan said:


> Okay, I asked this in another thread, but I got a different answer. Not surprising 'cause these fees seem very confusing. I currently own a 921 (hooked to a phone line). I'm thinking of upgrading to the 622 come April, when I can get the $200 rebate. I subscribe the AT120 + locals and the HD pack. Using what I believe are the 2/1 price increase numbers my bill looks like this:
> 
> AT120 + Locals $44.99
> HD Pack $9.99
> ...


Yep, your monthly bill probably will be $77. Since you own 921 you did not have to pay lease fee and the new HD pak cost $10 more. Is Dish forcing people to buy the new DishHD pak with 622 or can I stay with the old HD pak and save $10?


----------



## Eraven34 (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm pretty sure your bill will be around $77, because you own your 921 and you are not a new customer. I own one receiver and when I tried to exchange it for a leased receiver a couple months ago, I was told I would have to pay the lease fee regardless of whether or not it was the only receiver I had activated.


From what I understand, if you lease the 622 (or 211), you will have to subscribe to one of the new DishHD paks at the new prices. Keep an MPEG2 receiver and keep your old programming. Get the new MPEG4 receiver, get the new programming package at the new price.


Eric


----------



## Eraven34 (Dec 23, 2005)

BillJ said:


> I believe DVR fee is waived for America's Everything Pak subscribers. Not sure about any other programming packages.


The $5.98 DVR fee gets waived for:

America's Everything Pak
Latino Everything Pak
DishHD Platinum
DishLATINO HD Platinum

Eric


----------

